
Gury - an html5 canvas utility library - EricssonLabs
http://guryjs.org/
======
DanielRibeiro
There is already a great html5 canvas library: <http://easeljs.com/>

Great for treating images and other objects on the screen as _objects_. With
proper attributes likes position, alpha, rotation and so on. Been using it
(along with Coffeescript, which it goes along very well) for 4 months so far,
and it is really nice.

Don't forget to checkout the demos:

<http://easeljs.com/examples/barGraph.html>

<http://easeljs.com/examples/sparkles.html>

<http://easeljs.com/examples/game/game.html>

<http://easeljs.com/examples/bitmapSequences.html>

<http://easeljs.com/examples/globalToLocal1.html>

<http://easeljs.com/examples/dragAndDrop.html>

------
jasonkester
Hmm. It seems like all it does is take the existing canvas API and let you
chain your calls together into a big non-debuggable wad. It just seems like a
way to enable bad coding style, rather than adding any useful functionality.

Can anybody who's used this tell me if there's any advantage to using this
library in terms of actual programming (like the helpful object stuff in
<http://easeljs.com/> for instance)?

------
mynegation
Would be nice if project authors or someone from HN summarized how it is
better/worse/different than say Raphaeljs or Processing.js

